# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  To Realize...

## villies

To Realize 

To Realize
The value of a sister
Ask someone
Who doesn't have one. 

To Realize
The value of ten years:
Ask a newly
Divorced couple. 

To Realize
The value of four years:
Ask a graduate. 

To Realize
The value of one year:
Ask a student who
Has failed a final exam. 

To Realize
The value of nine months:
Ask a mother who gave birth to a still born. 

To Realize
The value of one month:
Ask a mother
who has given birth to
A premature baby. 

To Realize
The value of one week:
Ask an editor of a weekly newspaper. 

To Realize
The value of one hour:
Ask the lovers who are waiting to Meet. 

To Realize
The value of one minute:
Ask a person
Who has missed the train, bus or plane. 

To Realize
The value of one-second:
Ask a person
Who has survived an accident... 

To! Realize
The value of one millisecond:
Ask the person who has won a silver medal in the Olympics 
Time waits for no one.
Treasure every moment you have.
You will treasure it even more when
you can share it with someone special. 

To Realize the value of a friend:
Lose one.

----------


## Fairy

Hmm...Nice post Villies  :Smile: 

Value all you have in life  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

wonderful examples...thanx 4 sharing a great post bholu  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

wellsaid...agree with the realization...Thanks 4 sharing villies

----------


## villies

thax you fairy sis.. friendlygal and Rahen thaxx

----------


## friendlygal786

ur welcome ji  :Smile:

----------

